# Motor 230/460v



## Enanosky44 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm a bit confused about your post. Are you trying to hook up a 3 phase motor to single phase(2 hots and a neutral)? If so, that's your problem. If not and you have 240 volt 3 phase power then use the low voltage diagram


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Enanosky44 said:


> I have a 3HP 3phase 230/460V motor for a through the wall exhaust fan. Whoever installed the motor they just connected to the switch(L1,L2,'L3 to T1,T2,T3) Under the diagram it says "Use a manual momentary start switch only". Now I tested the 3 wires on the LINES and I have a 220v and a neutral When I turn on it doesn't work... If the one that aperently is the neutral I ground it it works... But I think is on a low voltage diagram because the motor stars really slow... IM NOT A MOTOR MAN, It comes from timer to the motor..... Any suggestion? How can I make it work... Properly?


That's funny, were is your journeymen?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The switch is most likely the code required motor disconnect.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Post the motor's peckerhead so we can see how it is wired up. When someone asks me to troubleshoot a motor I always first check the voltage going to the motor (to see what the voltage is, to look for a dead leg, etc) then I check the way the peckerhead is wired. 99% of the time one of those two is the source of issues on a newly installed motor that I have to troubleshoot.

"The switch is most likely the code required motor disconnect."

It's not a disconnect, it's a push button of some kind.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't understand why it would say only use manual momentary switch. Is it saying you are required to use a starter with a momentary start switch?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

buddhakii said:


> Don't understand why it would say only use manual momentary switch. Is it saying you are required to use a starter with a momentary start switch?


I assume it says that meaning you can only use a motor latching circuit with the motor, or something similar. That's how I read it at least, but every motor I have installed has had either a motor starter or a latching circuit of some kind.

This is the manual for his motor, if anyone is interested:
http://www.baldor.com/support/Literature/Load.ashx/MN408?ManNumber=MN408


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Enanosky44 said:


> I have a 3HP *3phase *230/460V motor for a through the wall exhaust fan.
> ...
> Now I tested the 3 wires on the LINES and I have a 220v* and a neutral*
> When I turn on it doesn't work... If the one *that aperently is the neutral I ground it it works*...


Discussing the the part of this that is about the type of switch is like discussing the upholstery on the lifeboats of the Titanic. There is a MUCH bigger problem going on here...


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

JRaef said:


> Discussing the the part of this that is about the type of switch is like discussing the upholstery on the lifeboats of the Titanic. There is a MUCH bigger problem going on here...


Good point.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Discussing the the part of this that is about the type of switch is like discussing the upholstery on the lifeboats of the Titanic. There is a MUCH bigger problem going on here...


But the Titanic's lifeboats didn't sink. 
So it's all good right?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm sort of stabbing in the dark here, but I get the idea that the switch is actually a magnetic starter with separate 120AC control and the neutral of the control circuit is open. 

This would explain why it works when the white is grounded; the ground is the return path for the coil neutral. 

Don't read too much into this, it's a pretty wild guess........


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

micromind said:


> I'm sort of stabbing in the dark here, but I get the idea that the switch is actually a magnetic starter with separate 120AC control and the neutral of the control circuit is open.
> 
> This would explain why it works when the white is grounded; the ground is the return path for the coil neutral.
> 
> Don't read too much into this, it's a pretty wild guess........


With the limited information about what kind of switch he is dealing with, I think that is a pretty good guess. And maybe the motor is wired for the high voltage which is why it starts really slow.

I think Baldor is saying to use a motor starter vs. a manual switch so the thermostat leads (J) can shut it down if the motor overheats.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

8V71 said:


> With the limited information about what kind of switch he is dealing with, I think that is a pretty good guess. And maybe the motor is wired for the high voltage which is why it starts really slow. I think Baldor is saying to use a motor starter vs. a manual switch so the thermostat leads (J) can shut it down if the motor overheats.


That's how I've wired them. Other installs used the leads on the momentary side of the starter circuit. If it's open in the motor it won't allow the contactor to pull in.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shouldn't it always be in series with the latch, or what you guys call the "seal in" contacts?

ETA: Oh, gotcha....it could also interrupt the control power.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> But the Titanic's lifeboats didn't sink.
> So it's all good right?


Proof that there's a silver lining to just about anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

8V71 said:


> With the limited information about what kind of switch he is dealing with, I think that is a pretty good guess. And maybe the motor is wired for the high voltage which is why it starts really slow.
> 
> I think Baldor is saying to use a motor starter vs. a manual switch so the thermostat leads (J) can shut it down if the motor overheats.


I agree this would be the proper way to do it but it is a bit confusing when it says on the motor to use only a manual momentary switch.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

buddhakii said:


> I agree this would be the proper way to do it but it is a bit confusing when it says on the motor to use only a manual momentary switch.


I find the wording strange also. But if you think about it, unless you want to hire a guy to keep the button pushed in all day long, it's really saying to have a magnetic contactor with a seal in. Maybe something got lost in the translation. :laughing:


----------



## BPC$ (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey kinda the same topic. I have a motor that has a nameplate 208v-230v/460v. I understand the low voltage and high voltage but does the 208-230 mean it can take both? In the lower voltage connection in can take either 208 or 230? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

BPC$ said:


> Hey kinda the same topic. I have a motor that has a nameplate 208v-230v/460v. I understand the low voltage and high voltage but does the 208-230 mean it can take both? In the lower voltage connection in can take either 208 or 230?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it'll run on either 208 or 240, same connection.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

BPC$ said:


> Hey kinda the same topic. I have a motor that has a nameplate 208v-230v/460v. I understand the low voltage and high voltage but does the 208-230 mean it can take both? In the lower voltage connection in can take either 208 or 230?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't cross post.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/208v-230v-460v-67646/#post1262233


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

*Huh*

First of all MOMENTARY is when you press and hold down, if not it will release the power. LATCHING will stay on once it receives a pulse of electricity. THIS IS HUGE. If there was a power outage and you use the wrong relay or contactor (latching or momentary) and power resumes when your not ready it could be a problem.

FIRST I would check how the motor is wired (open the motor compartment where conductors are and PHYSICALLY see the connections ALL of them,ensure they are to spec.)

SECOND- how many conductors do you have ON YOUR LINE SIDE(2 wires and a ground, 3 wires and a ground,etc)?? What are your PHASE CONDUCTORS reading to GROUND?? 

THIRD- AMPROBE the PHASE legs of the motor WHILE ITS RUNNING. Does it match the manufactures specs??

You need to be specific and clear with your responses and questions if you have ANY hope of figuring this out. I'll do my best to help.


----------

